# GA16DS ->Weber



## s3ns3 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi!

I have a GA16DS engine, now the genuine carb is crap i my opinion. I cant regulate them well. So i want to put a Weber or something else on it.

I found that rowland builds some manifolds for my engine, but what else i need? Are here some people which alreadys replaced the old carb?

thanks in advanced 

Greetings
sense


----------



## Rowan007 (Sep 6, 2017)

That's something I'd like to know aswell. I came across some posts where this guy used a dual weber carb and it looked tight. I'd like to know how I can go about doing that? And if the weber carb the only carb I can use?


----------



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

I can attest to Weber carbs working well. My first car, a '76 VW Rabbit, had a junk Zenith carb on it. Always giving me trouble. Talked to a guy about getting a better carb and showed me a nice simple easy to tune Weber that not only worked better, but increased power tremendously. I was going through front tires like crazy after that. As far as putting one on your car, it should be simple. Find out what, if any, components are computer monitored on your current carb and adapt them to work on the new one. I know that's really not much help so maybe someone with more info will come along shortly.


----------



## Rowan007 (Sep 6, 2017)

RJ64 said:


> I can attest to Weber carbs working well. My first car, a '76 VW Rabbit, had a junk Zenith carb on it. Always giving me trouble. Talked to a guy about getting a better carb and showed me a nice simple easy to tune Weber that not only worked better, but increased power tremendously. I was going through front tires like crazy after that. As far as putting one on your car, it should be ksimple. Find out what, if any, components are computer monitored on your current carb and adapt them to work on the new one. I know that's really not much help so maybe someone with more info will come along shortly.


Much appreciated. I've been waiting quite a while for feedback


----------

